# Permission Visit- St Johns Asylum Chapel, Buckinghamshire, June 2012



## Landie_Man (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been wanting to get inside this since 2009, and TBM a 28days managed to get us (Me, His girlfriend, my girlfriend and me) some permission as its has always been tight.

Please excuse some of the pissed shots, I'm getting used to a tripod with no spider (long story). 

St Johns asylum was closed in 1991, and the entire site demolished in 1994 leaving only this small chapel plus one acre of land behind. The chapel does not have any bodies buried around it, and has passed through several hands since 1991, but not much has really happened since. 










































More at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157623166379644/

Before anyone asks, the bell does work!! :-D


----------



## MD (Jun 29, 2012)

nice to see inside


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a nice little chapel cheers for the pics LM


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks very nice inside! Thanks for posting


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice! Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 30, 2012)

How pretty is that!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice and clean inside makes your trip worthwhile! thanks for sharing.


----------



## laura-jane (Jun 30, 2012)

It is just gorgeous in there! xxx


----------



## nelly (Jun 30, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jun 30, 2012)

I do like reports like this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 30, 2012)

Saw TBM's on Flickr though I did not think his looked as good, must have another look though. Nice work I must say.


----------

